

Amazon Prime Pantry - jmduke
http://www.amazon.com/gp/pantry/info/ref=pntry_wayfind_lm

======
drcode
Bottom line, with shipping a 12 pack of Cokes comes out to be around $5.50
(i.e. cost of 1/4 of a box in shipping)

Given that a typical deal on Coke in my area is around $4, that's
prohibitively expensive. Too bad, I was looking forward to this service.

~~~
gte910h
Water is VERY heavy to ship per value compared to using local water. Soda
stream + 5:1 syrup a la [http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Pepper-
Syrup-1-gallon/dp/B0086CXRC2](http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Pepper-
Syrup-1-gallon/dp/B0086CXRC2) will do the cola very well and last months.

